# How bout some chicken coops!



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I know I know, I have too many irons in the fire. This spring time weather has me doing a lot around the house. Starting my veggie garden, working on the lawn, making wine/beer and working on my old truck. My next project is building a small chicken coop for 2 hens. I pretty much know what I'm going to build since I live in the city, just thought I would check out some of y'alls get ups and wanted to see how many had chickens.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Had a dozen of them up until about 6 months ago....sold the hens and coop to a 2cooler.

Funny thing....I thought my coop was pretty nice, but the hens decided the neighbors coop was nicer and they moved out from their new home.

Justeme - did the hens ever come back home? I sure miss the yard eggs :-(


----------



## Y-Not (Sep 14, 2012)

I've had hens for several years. Right now i'm down to four and really that is plenty for me and my wife. I don't keep a rooster the little turds will get mean. I have a 12X12 with a roof and a roosting box and a laying box that i can open from outside to get eggs, the grandkids love that part. I just started getting eggs since the daylight is getting longer. Mine are free range so i loose some to the dogs if they are stupid. These last four seem to be preaty smart so far. I guess they have seen too many of their buddy's get killed.


----------



## Y-Not (Sep 14, 2012)

Forgot to say, Best tasting eggs you'll ever eat....


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Y-Not said:


> Forgot to say, Best tasting eggs you'll ever eat....


My kids love them. My parents have a huge coop and 10 acres so they free range. I think they have 8. My dad a automatic door for his coop. It's pretty cool.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Where's Logic LOL I think he said once he finished building his chicken coop, the eggs costs about $150 a dozen LOL

We need pics. I never was the one that did the raising part...I was the enforcer/security LOL Had BB gun will travel as a kid. Wild dogs and cats...today, the cops would have been called, cps involved with a kid walking around with a bb gun, peta all upset. That was just everyday life 40 years ago.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=405493

Check out the thread above...Keith would be happy to help you out lol.

TH


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Apparently I am about to be building a chicken coop for my mom. Already have an old pen about 10x10 covered. Going to tack chicken wire to the boards. Just not sure on how I want to do the laying boxes, watering


Cody C


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

At one time we had about 50 hens and 10-12 roosters we had yard eggs for the whole neighborhood on avg we would have around 100-125 eggs a day. It's a fun little business. Think we are down to about 10-15 hens and 3-4 roosters. All of our pens are netted and lean to buildings


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

How much noise do the hens make? I heard its not much, but I need some that are quite if I'm going to raise them.


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

You would be surprised at how much noise hens make while not like a rooster they're noisy especially when they are in the act of laying . lol If you're in a subdivision where the houses are kinda close your neighbors will know for sure. My Rhode island reds laid all winter though slower. The Americana's almost hit the stew pot for not laying this winter but, now that the days are longer and warmer they started back in production.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mine always made the most noise when another hen was in "her" spot in the coop...and she was ready to lay.

Funny to sit there and watch two hens nag at each other.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Heres ya a good link for anything you want, if you guys want eggs in the winter you need to put a lite in nesting-roosting area on a timer comming on at 4p n off @ 8p, this will solve your problem. This link also adressing keeping chickens in the city limits, in some cases a (named) chicken is no diff than keeping a parakeet or other bird in a cage. We have about 25-30 chickens. http://www.backyardchickens.com/


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I called the city a few months ago about chickens. Basically our only rule is they have to be 100ft. from the neighbors. Luckily I live on 5/8 of an acre in the city. I have one spot I can legally keep them. I'm just getting 2-3 hens.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

I can't help to notice this. 
http://www.nbcnews.com/id/21134540/vp=50733156&#50733156


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

Google "chicken tractors".


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

rsmith said:


> Google "chicken tractors".


I've googled it all. I just wanted to see some 2coolers coops. I always over research everything.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Bringing this one back up. 
Pretty new to the chicken world.

Just got 3 silver laced wyndottes and 3 barred Plymouth rocks Friday. 
One of the barred rocks didn't make it through the night, but the others are still doing great. We are just picking up what the feed store has, but they are suppose to get in some Rhode Island Reds and 2 other breeds this week which we will be picking up 3 of each.

I'm just about done with the coop. Need to add lay boxes ( not much of a hurry) and water. Trench is dug and I'm got a float ready, just need to lay the pipe. Figure I have 3 or 4 more weeks Til they get bigger and it begins to warm up and can stay in the coop.









Coop is around 11'x15'. It's an old pen that I put goat wire around then chicken wire. Hoping it will keep the girls safe.

Now I'm just hoping we ended up with more pullets than Roos!

Ps there are 8 chicks in the pic because my gf decided to raise to silver laced to add to their flock. Early Father's Day present for her dad.

Cody C


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's a few of my coops:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's an old vintage coop. Most of my coops are three sided. This is my only 4 sided coop.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Real nice Rubberback! CodyC, We just got our production reds Friday. I almost have my coop done too. I'll throw some pics up here in a few.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Not done yet, but close.

The run. Not attached yet.










Getting the planks on.









Nesting box


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## CIRCLE C (May 6, 2009)

Here's an old pic of the coop I built a few years ago. We have kept as many as 70 layers at one time, but these days we average about 15 birds.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

That's a neat coop. I would love to build a big walk in coop. Just can't do it in the city. One of these days I'll get my land.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Ill post up some pics when I go back out there of the coop. Parents had that pretty good size set of pens that we enclosed the end one to make a walk in coop. Plan is to enclose the whole thing (about 100 ft long 15 deep.) and then allow them to run around in it and also get pheasant and quail. 
Don't think we will be allowing them to free range any time soon, a big momma hawk just built a nest about 20 yds from the coop. 


Cody C


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

they only squawk when laying eggs...if I remember


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

thats coop looks back country for sure...nice too


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Raising laying hens is one of the best projects to do with your kids. My boy has had a blast with them. TSC and most of the feed stores ar getting their chicks in now.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

chuck leaman said:


> Raising laying hens is one of the best projects to do with your kids. My boy has had a blast with them. TSC and most of the feed stores ar getting their chicks in now.


Just starting to look into this for my area. Live in Taylor Lake/Seabrook, so it's about as clear as mud so far. Put in a raised bed garden last Fall and I might be wrong, but I think there has to be something very positive about going out to your garden and harvesting the salad for that nights dinner with your kid(s).

Not a tree hugger by any stretch, but I think it has to be good for children to see the real source isn't a grocery store. Hopefully we'll be able to do the hens as well.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Its very good for children and it teaches them how to work for something. Good life lessons as well. My Son loves the garden too or at least the harvesting part. Dont worry. Most of us wont think your a tree hugger. Most folks that I know that hunt and fish have veggie gardens and those of us that live in the country raise chickens too.


----------



## Y-Not (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey devil, chickens like to be up high when they roost, So put your roosting box's higher than your laying box. I learned this the hard way. I was always getting $hitty eggs when they roosted in the same place they layed.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Never heard of a roosting boxs. Here's the inside of one of my coop's. I usually build my roost with 2x4's & use the wide side for the birds to roost on. This helps them keep their feet warm in the winter.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm using 1X2's for them to roost on. Built similar as the ones above except I'll have hinges on top so I can lift it up to clean the floor. I also bought some of those little red watering nipples. Should save a lot of water and always stay clean. Free up lots of floor space too.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

These.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Devil sounds good. Chickens are fun to raise & provide you with eggs to eat. I sell my extra eggs to pay for feed. I free range & feed them them greens from the garden which helps me offset my feed bill. Feed is like gas it seems to just keep going up. Good luck with your birds.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Hey Devil, bettr watch for 'pasty but' hahaha, I thought it was BS when my wife brought it up....but she was rite, we have 35 more comming on 3/4, 20 of them are meat birds>cornish x rocks


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Funny you bring that up. I checked them all last night. I'll check again today. So far so good. 

That's a bunch of birds!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Training my bird dog not to eat the chicks. She was trying to see how far she could stretch and sniff.

Our coop is open on 3 sides and I don't think we will be enclosing it because we won't be able to free range right now(big momma hawk just set up shop 3 trees behind the coop...) figured an enclosed coop would get too hot. Planning on adding a couple wind breaks for the winter but well see. Still new...

Cody C


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Cody C said:


> View attachment 582168
> 
> Training my bird dog not to eat the chicks. She was trying to see how far she could stretch and sniff.
> 
> ...


I'd be careful giving them water in a bowl at that age. They will drown. I'd close the feeder so they don't poop in their feeder. Add a small board so they can stand on it to eat there feed. Your right about a three sided coop.Birds can handle the cold its the heat thats tough on them. They do need heat when there young. I usually use a brinsea brooder when they hatch & remove the brooder when they feather out. Good Luck.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Thanks, that was a temporary setup out there. I just took them out to the coop while I was working on it. 
They have a 1 gal chicken water deal. Food is usually closed

Just sat that stuff down in there to keep them occupied. 
They are currently living in an ice chest in my kitchen under a heat lamp. Lol these gals aren't roughing it at all. Didn't think to build an actual brooder. So the ice chest will work this go around. 

Thanks


Cody C


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

A chicken coop is on my to-do list. I haven't seen any pictures of the inside of the nesting boxes. How do y'all have those set up?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Best pic I can do right now of mine. The dimensions for the nesting box came from this "Country acres" coop.

http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/country-acres


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

BBYC said:


> A chicken coop is on my to-do list. I haven't seen any pictures of the inside of the nesting boxes. How do y'all have those set up?


Here's mine being occupied.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's some other boxes I have. I build mine so I don't have to bend over while collecting eggs.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Dang rubber back, those are simple! I like them much better then what I was planning on doing! 

I have a walk in coop that I put a 'bench' against one wall. Guess I just need to put on some dividers and call it good! 

Is the bottom solid? I was thinking about putting chicken wire down so that poop, dirt, etc would fall through. Then just putting hay down on top for them to lay in. 



Cody C


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Just a quick video of how fast the chickens start using the nipple. They started using it in about 15 minutes. So much better!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Cody C said:


> Dang rubber back, those are simple! I like them much better then what I was planning on doing!
> 
> I have a walk in coop that I put a 'bench' against one wall. Guess I just need to put on some dividers and call it good!
> 
> ...


Your close to me. I'm off of 90 near Anderson. Come by sometime. The bottom of my nest boxes is solid. There easy to build. I use pine shavings or hay to line the boxes. I wouldn't use chicken wire just use a piece of wood. Cut plywood or 1x12. Mine rarely poop in their boxes just make sure your roost are higher than your nest boxes this will ensure they don't sleep in the boxes. They like to roost on the highest board they can find.


----------



## pshay4 (Aug 18, 2005)

A 1 x 2 is not an ideal roost. Chickens' feet do not grasp the roost like a songbird. It is stressful for them to be trying to hang on all night instead of having their feet flat.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

about to build a coop myself. we'll be able to access the laying boxes from outside the pen. no more walking in mud and poop to get the eggs when it rains. plenty of chicken and coop web sites out there.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

..


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

oh no you dent it


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I can hear the Rooster from here.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I like the nipple, mite try it on our next batch, beets getting shavings in the water. You couldn't find any grown hens, your 5 months away from eggs...


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

wet dreams said:


> I like the nipple, mite try it on our next batch, beets getting shavings in the water. You couldn't find any grown hens, your 5 months away from eggs...


I have kids and I have never had any chickens. Just wanted to start at the beginning. I new I had to wait a while. I also read if you get them young and spend time with them they will be more like a "pet".

I ordered 5 nipples for $7. with free shipping from Amazon. I kept 2 and gave 3 to my Dad since he now has over a dozen chickens.

Edit: Had a few people wondering, so here is a whole page of them. 
http://www.amazon.com/Heavy-Waterer-Nipple-Chicken-CC/dp/B006ITAV6A/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1361820420&sr=8-7&keywords=chicken+nipples


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Rubber duck,
These will be living at my parents starting tomorrow, by Millican.

Glad to know to make the roost higher. Guess I need to drop my boxes down.
I currently have a solid bottom in the boxes, just need to put up dividers in it. Just haven't cut the 1x12 yet.

Picked up 6 more chicks Friday. 2 Rhode Island reds. 2 buff Orpington(so?) and 2 golden laced wyandottes.








Pretty sure I have 2 Roos in the first batch so I should be 12 hens right now. 
We would like to let them out during the day, but momma hawk made a condo in the tree right behind the coop...

I have some small bowls with floats in them. Do you think they would work for watering? They are half circle, about 8in deep and 6 in deep. 
Or should I just go with the hanging water jugs? Don't want to mess with nipples yet.

Cody C


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Melon said:


> ..


Now those are serious chickens.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

So far this year we have added 6 white leghorns,2 reds, and one that I cant id just yet to our flock. We are gonna stop at the Eagle lake General Store on the way home Friday and get 3-4 more.The Wyandottes are beautiful birds.They are good mommas too. A dang owl got mine last year.


----------



## tadmaryperry (May 18, 2011)

Just built a new run. Going to put up nesting boxes along one end (and a wall on the outside). How high off the ground should the nesting boxes be? Do the chickes flap up into them? Our older chickens had a 4x3 coop off the ground and they had a ramp going up to it. Thanks!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey Rubberback, have you ever had a rooster that turned mean? I have one about 8 months old that chases my two younger kids (8 & 6 yr olds). He won't go after my 11 yr old or any grownups. I've told my kids to kick him, cause he's a big rooster but seems like they are afraid of him. Any suggestions?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> Hey Rubberback, have you ever had a rooster that turned mean? I have one about 8 months old that chases my two younger kids (8 & 6 yr olds). He won't go after my 11 yr old or any grownups. I've told my kids to kick him, cause he's a big rooster but seems like they are afraid of him. Any suggestions?


My mom keeps an old broom right outside there coop/and yard. Any time anyone goes in there the rooster attacks!!! I had some good video of that sucker trying to kill my boot.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Devil thanks for the reply. I guess those roosters can't be trained. I know they can cause some damage if they really get a hold of you. I might have to just lock him up when the little ones are out back.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> Devil thanks for the reply. I guess those roosters can't be trained. I know they can cause some damage if they really get a hold of you. I might have to just lock him up when the little ones are out back.


It's been mean from day one and they've had it for a couple years. My dad kicked it one time and knocked it out cold. lol!!! He keeps threatening to ring its neck.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL. I've thought about making some fried chicken...lol. But he is one of the finest looking roosters I've had.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

*No fried chicken from an old rooster*



Fish&Chips said:


> LOL. I've thought about making some fried chicken...lol. But he is one of the finest looking roosters I've had.


They get tough quick. They do make great Chicken and Dumplings however.

As a kid we raise 50 chickens at a time, usually 3-4 pigs and a cow. Lot of work for two young boys but my Dad grew up on a farm and thought it a training for my brother and I. He was right!


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

They will stay mean. We had a dominecker rooster and a rhode island red that turned mean. Both died from lead poisoning. The dom went when he attacked my sons face. The red bought when he spurred me. Not much you can do. We had a leghorn rooster that was as friendly as could be. Ours were hand raised and still turned bad. had a banny rooster that would go for your feet but he was little and couldnt hurt you.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Fish&Chips said:


> Hey Rubberback, have you ever had a rooster that turned mean? I have one about 8 months old that chases my two younger kids (8 & 6 yr olds). He won't go after my 11 yr old or any grownups. I've told my kids to kick him, cause he's a big rooster but seems like they are afraid of him. Any suggestions?


 Yes, I have! I get rid of roosters that show aggression. Once they think they rule the roost they won't quit. Big roo can hurt you or your kids its not worth it. They don't lay eggs so I get rid of them. 
I do like having a roo with my flock for protection & fertile eggs. There's plenty of good roos out there. I've got two good roos now. But if one gets stupid I will immediately cull him.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

The 4" spurs on the red hurt like heck. Had to cull another one that was killing and eating chicks. I had another banny that liked to try and breed our ducks. He was a bit confused. He tried it with our hen turkey and she kicked the **** out of him. No lack of cheap entertainment when you raise animals.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's one of my roos. I call him Red Ryder he loves the lady's. Great roo he lets me handle the hens but watches over them & shows them where to find bugs etc.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

He looks like he takes his job pretty seriously. Its cool how they will scatch up bugs for the hens.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Rubberback said:


> Yes, I have! I get rid of roosters that show aggression. Once they think they rule the roost they won't quit. Big roo can hurt you or your kids its not worth it. They don't lay eggs so I get rid of them.
> I do like having a roo with my flock for protection & fertile eggs. There's plenty of good roos out there. I've got two good roos now. But if one gets stupid I will immediately cull him.


You've got me thinking now...maybe I do need to get rid of him and replace him. Thanks for the good advice.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Fish&Chips said:


> You've got me thinking now...maybe I do need to get rid of him and replace him. Thanks for the good advice.


The mean dom we had missed my sons eye by about 2". He was on his knees feeding the chicks in out intermediate pen when the bastige went after him. Got him on the back and when he turned to defend himself got him in the face. Until that attack my son didnt want me to shot him. After that it was a done deal. They can hurt a small child pretty bad. I used to not think that but know better now.


----------



## Y-Not (Sep 14, 2012)

I have never seen a good reason to keep a rooster. I personally don't care for fertalized eggs, If you know what I mean. And only having four hens I don't want one or two of them sitting on eggs for almost a month without getting eggs to eat. Now if you are wanting to raise chicks thats another story. And if you have a mean rooster he wont get tame, plus, the kids or grandkids will not want to help with the project.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Y-Not said:


> I have never seen a good reason to keep a rooster. I personally don't care for fertalized eggs, If you know what I mean. And only having four hens I don't want one or two of them sitting on eggs for almost a month without getting eggs to eat. Now if you are wanting to raise chicks thats another story. And if you have a mean rooster he wont get tame, plus, the kids or grandkids will not want to help with the project.


Its your call but you can't tell the difference between fertilized eggs or infertile eggs. A good roo will help the flock if you free range. The roo will put his life first for his flock. This will enable the flock to run for cover when danger comes a knockin. A good roo will help the hens find food & help keep peace within the flock. You did say another good reason is fertile eggs for more chicks. Roos are quite entertaining. I cull the bad ones right off the bat. I keep one roo to atleast 10 to 15 hens. I like having a roo with my flocks but thats just me. You mentioned hens going broody & loosing eggs while brooding. My flocks are production hens & rarely go broody. I personally incubate for more chicks. Mine have never gone broody.I kinda wish mine would go broody just so I wouldn't have to take care of the chicks & it would certainly be fun to watch.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

chuck leaman said:


> The mean dom we had missed my sons eye by about 2". He was on his knees feeding the chicks in out intermediate pen when the bastige went after him. Got him on the back and when he turned to defend himself got him in the face. Until that attack my son didnt want me to shot him. After that it was a done deal. They can hurt a small child pretty bad. I used to not think that but know better now.


Agree!! A bad roo should be killed immediately. Their spurs are there for a reason. They can hurt you or anyone else real quick. I sell eggs here & have people come around & can't afford a lawsuit.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Rubberback said:


> Its your call but you can't tell the difference between fertilized eggs or infertile eggs. A good roo will help the flock if you free range. The roo will put his life first for his flock. This will enable the flock to run for cover when danger comes a knockin. A good roo will help the hens find food & help keep peace within the flock. You did say another good reason is fertile eggs for more chicks. Roos are quite entertaining. I cull the bad ones right off the bat. I keep one roo to atleast 10 to 15 hens. I like having a roo with my flocks but thats just me. You mentioned hens going broody & loosing eggs while brooding. My flocks are production hens & rarely go broody. I personally incubate for more chicks. Mine have never gone broody.I kinda wish mine would go broody just so I wouldn't have to take care of the chicks & it would certainly be fun to watch.


I had a hen that went broody last year but I had no roo. I went and bought a dozen of fertilized eggs and after 21 days we had 8 little chicks. The kids loved them. It was great watching the momma hen protect them and raise them.


----------



## Y-Not (Sep 14, 2012)

I guess for me it is a mental thing as far as fertalized eggs go, I'm weird like that. Two of my hens went broody last year at the same time. I kept pulling eggs out from under them. don't exactly know if the broody hens were still laying or the other two were just helping out. I read on a forum that the cure for broodiness is a dunk in cold water, just the bottom half, not a baptism. I;ll try it this year.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

You can trim rooster spurs with a hack saw blade, they'll bleed a little but the rooster won't notice. Makes them a lot safer to have around kids etc


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Kenner21 said:


> You can trim rooster spurs with a hack saw blade, they'll bleed a little but the rooster won't notice. Makes them a lot safer to have around kids etc


Totally my opinion. Thats like unloading your gun before going hunting. Why have a roo if he can't use what was provided to him to protect himself & his flock. Again if he doesn't trust the hand that feeds him & wants to fight you or other humans off with his head. I don't beleive in altering birds. Some people provide extra light saw off spurs ETC. Not me if the birds aren't laying I provide no extra light. I feel they need the time off. Laying eggs every day puts a lot of stress on the birds. Cutting off his spurs makes him almost worthless to me. I have them for two reasons fertile eggs & protection for my flocks. I know a roo doesn't mean total protection but he's better than nothing if you free range your birds.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Fish&Chips said:


> I had a hen that went broody last year but I had no roo. I went and bought a dozen of fertilized eggs and after 21 days we had 8 little chicks. The kids loved them. It was great watching the momma hen protect them and raise them.


Good for you! I bet that was fun. One day I'm gonna get some chickens that go broody but for now I just fire up the bator its always broody.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

My hens kept laying through the Winter. Not as many eggs but still plenty for me to use and give some away. I had a red and a dominecker go broody and raise chicks. A few of my banny hens did as well. It was funny because when the broody hen would go eat or drink another breed of hen would lay an egg in her nest. My red raised 2 doms,2 bannies, and 3 red chicks.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

What is an easy way to pluck the feathers off a chicken? I remember my grandma killing the chickens when I was a kid, but can't remember how she plucked them.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Rubberback said:


> Totally my opinion. Thats like unloading your gun before going hunting. Why have a roo if he can't use what was provided to him to protect himself & his flock. Again if he doesn't trust the hand that feeds him & wants to fight you or other humans off with his head. I don't beleive in altering birds. Some people provide extra light saw off spurs ETC. Not me if the birds aren't laying I provide no extra light. I feel they need the time off. Laying eggs every day puts a lot of stress on the birds. Cutting off his spurs makes him almost worthless to me. I have them for two reasons fertile eggs & protection for my flocks. I know a roo doesn't mean total protection but he's better than nothing if you free range your birds.


Just throwing it out there for people who didn't know. You can trim your roosters,not trim your roosters heck teach them ju-jitzu if you feel the need.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

The 2 mean ones I had to cull knew ju-jitzu. Out of the 6 big roosters we had when we had a big free range flock only 2 were mean. The rest were tame enough to pick up.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Well, according to the Mayor of Taylor Lake Village chickens are allowed. I missed the City Hall meeting where it came up, but apparently a lot of Pro chicken-raising supporters showed up and over rode the anti-chicken people. 

So a couple of questions for anyone that's done this:

I'm just looking to have enough to provide a decent stream of eggs for say a family of four, and have my 5 year old be part of the process. Obviously a lot of factors will probably affect egg production, but what is a good number of hens to start out with that will allow me to work the learning curve with the birds but have a stream of eggs?

I have a good spot to do this behind our garage, but one neighbor that we share our back fence with might have an issue with it if there is too much noise. Not really anything they could do legally, but I don't want to create ill will. If their house is roughly 200 feet from the fence, does it sound like that would be far enough away? I'm guessing based on some of the posts regarding hens fighting over spots in the house, noise might be an issue.

Also, I'm probably going to be spending time now looking through sites that revolve around this, so any recommendations on a good, informative chicken forum?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Louis XVI had a small farm built at Versailles so Queen Marie Antoinette and the French court could play at being poor country folks.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Everything you need to know. http://www.backyardchickens.com/

I'm starting with 4 hens in my backyard. Theoretically, I should get 4 eggs a day. That's in a perfect world. I'm hoping my chickens will be happy enough to get 2 a day once they start laying.


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

*laying hens*

If you do not have a rooster one of two of the hens will take a dominate role and they will usually stop laying or be sporadic.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Fish&Chips said:


> What is an easy way to pluck the feathers off a chicken? I remember my grandma killing the chickens when I was a kid, but can't remember how she plucked them.


Hold the dead, ungutted, chicken by it's legs and dunk the entire body in a tub of scalding water for about 20 seconds or so.Then allow to cool enough to touch. After you are done plucking, check for pin feathers. If just a few, pull them individually. If there is a lot, you may want to wax the bird. Some people torch the pin feathers but that may not take care of big pins like wax or hand pulling will.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

We always burned the small pin feathers off after scalding and plucking as it took too much time to pull them. But, we normally killed 50-75 at a time for the freezer.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

kenny said:


> Louis XVI had a small farm built at Versailles so Queen Marie Antoinette and the French court could play at being poor country folks.


Well, if they also did it to teach their children to appreciate where food actually comes from and remove some of the unavoidable insulation you have growing up in the city I say good for them. This History major knows that isn't true though of course. My folks are on a couple hundred acres out in the hill country. I'm stuck as a city dweller for now. Just trying to do the best I can with my son. I'm not really a snob that wants to "play at being poor."



devil1824 said:


> Everything you need to know. http://www.backyardchickens.com/
> 
> I'm starting with 4 hens in my backyard. Theoretically, I should get 4 eggs a day. That's in a perfect world. I'm hoping my chickens will be happy enough to get 2 a day once they start laying.


Thanks for the helpful input. If it's okay I might hit you up for some advice now and then. Sounds like we're in a similar situation ... Live in city limits and limited somewhat on the size of the chicken operation.

Mike


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

No problem.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I have 4 hens also. Are there any vaccines/medicines that you would recommend to be given to all chickens?


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Feed them medicated chick starter for a few weeks and if you want vacinate them for Mareks disease. Tractor Supply and most feed stores carry it.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

chuck leaman said:


> Feed them medicated chick starter for a few weeks and if you want vacinate them for Mareks disease. Tractor Supply and most feed stores carry it.


I'm using medicated feed right now. I don't plan on any vaccines.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> I'm using medicated feed right now. I don't plan on any vaccines.


I never have either. The medicated feed has worked well. Ive only lost 2 chickens to disease and at one point we had 30 chickens along with some ducks,guineas, and turkies.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=182686
youll get these guys hunting eggs also, they are harmless....look out chikin!!


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Ive relocated a few chicken snakes but after we got guineas I didnt see any more.Didnt worry about them eating eggs since we had more than enough but I didnt want them eating chicks so they got to take a ride inside a pillow case to be released a few miles from the house.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My girls have grown a lot since they were 1 day old on Feb. 15th. I'm enjoying watching them grow and scratch when I take them out on nice days.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes, they sure grow fast. I'm always looking forward to when they will begin to lay eggs.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Here she is. A little more predator proofing and it's complete.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> Here she is. A little more predator proofing and it's complete.


Looks great. And perfect for your two hens. My 6 are still in a temporary but safe coop/pen. Six are going to need a larger run since I can't let them free range all over the yard (dogs and red tail hawk). I'm still deciding between a PVC type run or setting some posts. The PVC would be easiest to put together but I'm not sure how well it would lend to predator proofing.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=117917878402593&set=vb.313150198785409&type=2&theater


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

^^^ thats funny rite there, we got one we call honker, but can't hang with that one


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Didn't want to hijack the other thread about composting. And I just like hanging out in my garden everyday. I'm new to gardening and raising chickens. It's a blast!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Chillin.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

New lay boxes built over Easter.

All 14 are doing good. Think there may be a couple Roos, but glad we could get them out back in their real home and out of the shed now that it's warming up.

Man ducks stink. 6 smell way worse than 14 chickens.

Cody C


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey devil, how are the backyard chickens doing? How's the coop holding up?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

The coop is still great. I don't use the little screened in section anymore. I even leave both doors open in the summer time too. Only predator they have is my blue heeler. Lol. And I just use a small bucket for water now. Best pets ever. Cheap to feed and I get eggs.


----------

